# erární pantofel



## parolearruffate

Ahoj.
Míjel je ve svých, v jejich stopach na proslapaném linoleu, dokola, pořád dokola v erárních pantoflích...
Může mi to někdo vysvětlit, co to znamená? Předpokládam, že je to poetický výraz, ale pro mě je to opravdu nerozumitelné.
Děkuju,
Laura


----------



## jester.

Funny... "pantofel" looks like the German word Pantoffel (slipper).

Do you know if they are related?


----------



## Jana337

j3st3r said:


> Funny... "pantofel" looks like the German word Pantoffel (slipper).
> 
> Do you know if they are related?


Klar. 

Erární - vůbec to není poetické, naopak.  

Pokud pro svou práci potřebuješ nějaké specifické oblečení (uniforma, montérky, boty), obvykle Ti ho dá zaměstnavatel. A těm předmětům se říká "erární".

To slovo pochází z německého "Ärar" - Staatskasse, ale nyní se nepoužívá jenom pro státní sektor, ale se státní správou, armádou a podobnými organizacemi se člověku vybaví mohutné zneužívání "fasovaných" (= přidělených) předmětů a jejich rozdávání příbuzným apod. Má to takovou zvláštní příchuť. Ty věci obvykle nejsou velmi kvalitní (alespoň v minulosti nebyly), a když je člověk dostává zadarmo, příliš si jich neváží.

Jana


----------



## werrr

> To slovo pochází z německého "Ärar" - Staatskasse, ale nyní se nepoužívá jenom pro státní sektor, ale se státní správou, armádou a podobnými organizacemi se člověku vybaví mohutné zneužívání "fasovaných" (= přidělených) předmětů a jejich rozdávání příbuzným apod. Má to takovou zvláštní příchuť. Ty věci obvykle nejsou velmi kvalitní (alespoň v minulosti nebyly), a když je člověk dostává zadarmo, příliš si jich neváží.


Možná to do češtiny opravdu přišlo prostřednictvím němčiny, ale skutečný původ je latinský:

Aerarium - státní poklad, státní správa

...a aerarium samo je odvozeno od aes (=bronz).


----------

